# 1990 Bianchi Team MTB fram pic



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Here's a pic of a 1990 bianchi frame that I'm curious about. Is the bike susposed to have black chainstays? Any other info on this frameset from bianchi? I think it was originally built with XT m730, but was told that suntour xc, or evern Campy Record Q.D. would be contemporary. Just curious what you all thought.


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

Is the photo there? I can't seem to see it?


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*I can see it, might be a ram issue*



ndbike said:


> Is the photo there? I can't seem to see it?


I checked and it's there, might be a Ram issue in displaying images. I would upload it again, but that would probably make it worse. Thanks


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

There was a photo yesterday but it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Server issues*

Looks like the site is having a problem with their gallery directory. I think the image I'm seeing is casched on my computer in explorer, so we might have to wait.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here's the photo on from an outside photo host


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Thanks*

I was thinking about building it up with a rigid fork, cantilvers, maybe the roller cams if I can switch the bosses, or I have some others that I can use too. I think it would make a nice commuter style bike with semi-slick wheels, a rack and fenders? I already have a bianchi race bike, so I would like to repurpose it for commuting/shopping runs.


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry I can't help much about the painted chainstays. I have a '96 team frame and it is painted different. I also have a 1995 Bianchi catalog but it doesn't show a team prainted MTB frame. Cool frame, sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Bianchi Team frame*

It is not quite vintage. I just like showing it off.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

chruby99 said:


> It is not quite vintage. I just like showing it off.


nice bike but is that a cell phone holder for your mtb???? if so kinda silly if you ask me......oh well

Will


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Nope*

Sprotrek Pro GPS mount.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

chruby99 said:


> Sprotrek Pro GPS mount.


of course im ignorant....I was imagining one of those 80's style cell phones. my bad.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Killer Bike*

What is it made out of? Bianchi makes nice MTB frames. Have you ever seen a megatube Ti one?

There is one on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7212692432&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

It's in my size too, if I only had the cash flow. I ride a 97 Denali That I purchased new while working at a shop in Tally.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Aluminum*

Mega Pro Concept triple butted aluminum. It is a Reparto Course frame Built in the race shop in Italy.It also has some techno EV2 stuff, a structural foam injection for dampening and strength. Whatever it is, with the S bend seat stays it does make for a smooth riding hardtail.

I seen the Tycoon on Ebay, I dont think it is a Ti frame though. They made these frames in Aluminum, Titanium, Carbon, and Boron (steel) From what I understand the Ti frames only came in a polished raw Finish with no paint. The Ti frame also have rear disk mounts. That appears to be a Boron frame. The steel frames came in the celestle martini paint like mine, and they also don't have rear disk mounts. That frame looks to be steel.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Megatube Titanium*

No money for it anyway. Although I remember the Ti frames being painted martini colors too. Mid 90s titanium frames are an example of what the MTB industry was in the 90s. A robust and competitive market place where people payed for workmanship and quality, rather than sold technology. Italians are known for their workmanship, and they still build the best cars, motorcycles and bicycles. As far as hardtails are concerned, mid 90s bikes are the way to go. There were so many killer frame builders, Brew, Litespeed, Merlin, Ritchey, Yeti, and the Bonties were mostly North American Made, by true craftsman. Most bikes today are built in China. The Bianchi bike frame above is an early 1990 team frame 18", and I think was made out of tange prestigue steel, I'd like to build it as a commute-retro-rider w/ slicks, fenders, saddlebags, etc. Kind of a World-Tour setup.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*It is a steel*



chruby99 said:


> I seen the Tycoon on Ebay, I dont think it is a Ti frame though. They made these frames in Aluminum, Titanium, Carbon, and Boron (steel) From what I understand the Ti frames only came in a polished raw Finish with no paint. The Ti frame also have rear disk mounts. That appears to be a Boron frame. The steel frames came in the celestle martini paint like mine, and they also don't have rear disk mounts. That frame looks to be steel.


Yea that bike on Ebay is a steel frame. A very nice bike but the difference in price for a steel and Ti frame new that year was like $950 for the boron and $2050 for the Ti. I wrote him and told him mabee save him some trouble from a pissed off buyer. I wonder if he will change the listing.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*I hope so*



chruby99 said:


> Yea that bike on Ebay is a steel frame. A very nice bike but the difference in price for a steel and Ti frame new that year was like $950 for the boron and $2050 for the Ti. I wrote him and told him mabee save him some trouble from a pissed off buyer. I wonder if he will change the listing.


I hope so, like you said it is a huge difference between the two. But I guess on ebay, or the internet in general, buyer beware.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't recall those ever having the black stays like that, although I don't tink I ever saw a Team in the shop that I frequented, plenty o' grizzly's though.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*might be a repaint*

They were usually all celeste green, but not sure about the team frame. We'll see, should be here soon.


----------



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

*1990 Bianchi Team Grizzly - Pic*

It was outfitted with Shimano Deore XT M735 components with Mavic M231 rims and Tange streight ridged tappered forks. Cranks were 175mm BB 127.5 sealed bearing non-cartridge.

Cheers 
ibike4fun


----------

